# serious beginner needs advice...



## muppy (May 1, 2004)

Hello everyone,
I'm new here and new to training. I'm 5'6 tall and 112 lbs (50kg) (female!)and want to build lean muscle and definition. Have been working out for about 3 wks cardio and weight using as much weight as can handle for 2 sets of 12. Using machines and struggling to use free weights in correct form. Have just started 2 way split . I read something the other day about doing 1 set of 10 reps to failure once a week and wondered if thats what I should try?!! There is so many different opinions I just thought I'd ask some people who have some experience. I'm hesitant about eating too much in case I gain fat but have just bought protein powder and met rx meal replacements and creatine and am lowering refined carbs and upping protein. Any pointers much appreciated.Thanks


----------



## Arnold (May 1, 2004)

muppy welcome to IM!


----------



## PreMier (May 3, 2004)

Welcome to IM


----------



## Mr.Attitude (May 4, 2004)

Hi and welcome


----------

